# A Little ERC



## Kevin (Jul 17, 2013)

My son and I milled some nice ERC today. I didn't take any pics except this one when he was taking a wedge off of a bad side but I haven't posted any milling pics in forever so I ran into the shop and grabbed the camera for one. Somehow I'd gotten the cant cattywampus and look how out of square the top side was. I never got one that far off before must have been hot & humid out today and our concentration may have waned a little. 

These are some nice logs wish I had another thousand just like them. This one sqaured to over 13" after giving several nice flitches and a handful of nice #2 wide boards but it's not the biggest one by far. 

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/Cedar7-17-13_zps59f61f7d.jpg

It was a fun day - we mowed and milled and he boxed up more wood but just having him around is what I like best. He used to couldn't work in the heat but he's outgrown it and I was actually the one that got a little dehydrated today. Made it through in one piece though.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 17, 2013)

Nice workin with the young ins- went fishin in the mountains today with my 11 yr old grandson. Great day but I am beat- I do not remember the hills bein so steep...... :dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Kevin (Jul 17, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> ...I do not remember the hills bein so steep...... :dash2::dash2::dash2:



I know exactly what you mean. :yes:


----------



## gvwp (Jul 17, 2013)

Wow. That had to be a pretty big Cedar log. They rarely get that large up here in the north. :sad: Took my 12 year old son logging yesterday and today. He was a big help with getting fuel and drinks and unhooking chokers. 95 today and working in the woods from hell. Briar bushes neck high and the woods is FULL of Black Locust which does not rot so there are old pieces hidden EVERYWHERE in the briars. :dash2::dash2: Hard on equipment. :dash2:


----------



## SDB777 (Jul 20, 2013)

Wish my ERC had that kind of taper, or lack of taper to them! But I guess if I'm cutting on field trees, then I will take what I get and be happy...


What do you do with a 13"sq x ?? piece of Eastern Red? You building something with it?






Scott (stay cool) B


----------



## Kevin (Jul 20, 2013)

SDB777 said:


> What do you do with a 13"sq x ?? piece of Eastern Red? You building something with it?



Sometimes I just go sit with my wood and listen to the stories they tell me . . . . . 

Whenever someone gives me logs I go ahead and mill them to get the slabs off and start the drying process. I end up using it eventually even if I have to sacrifice beams into lumber or god forbid turning blanks when someone asks for it. :dash2:


----------



## jimmyjames (Jul 20, 2013)

Excellent, now that you dusted off the cobwebs its time for some good old' fbe up on that thang!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 20, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Excellent, now that you dusted off the cobwebs its time for some good old' fbe up on that thang!



I don't know man. I went and bragged about how the heat still doesn't bother me but that was not a good idea to tempt the gods like that. I nearly passed out Thursday no warning or nothing. Me and my big mouth. Won't be any FBE until it cools down a little bit. 

I'm thinking of moving to New York, Minnesota, Michigan, somewhere nice and tolerable like that.   :no dice. more please:


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 20, 2013)

New York man! You'll LOVE it


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 20, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> New York man! You'll LOVE it



Yes- I have heard the Catskills are beautiful And almost sub-tropical in the winter---well except for the lake effect. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:

I get up early and do my outside work-by 11 it is hot!! I used to love it- now I am worthless in the heat :cray::cray:


----------



## Kevin (Jul 20, 2013)

I do not usually even get on the computer until I come back in. Sometimes answer a PM and that's it then get all that early morning stuff I can. Usually go back out in it most or all day after my first mid morning break but lately I've had a few bad days. I guess I am getting less young. :hang1:


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 20, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I do not usually even get on the computer until I come back in. Sometimes answer a PM and that's it then get all that early morning stuff I can. Usually go back out in it most or all day after my first mid morning break but lately I've had a few bad days. I guess I am getting less young. :hang1:



Buddy- there is only one other alternative and I will settle for getting older................ I hear ya though.


----------

